# Lan card disabled every reboot



## acercom (Aug 5, 2011)

HI
I'm french and didn't find answer for my problem in frenchweb.I have acer laptop with xp and must do enable my lan card to open conection in devices manager.every reboot the lan conection is disabled.for information I delete a virus pum bad proxy with malwarebytes before I have a problem know ervery thing is ok without virus.
can you help me.
thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

I would download and install the driver for the network adaptor


----------



## On-SiteSupport (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok i think i might have an idea of what can be happening. You will have to go into the bios which is the first screen you see when you turn on your computer. Press the button that will get you into the setup (most times its F2 but can differ from PC's). Once you get into the bios/setup options look for an option that says WAKE ON LAN and make sure that this is DISABLED. 

Also disable it in windows. Go into device manager, Right click the network adapter that you are using, Go into the properties, Go into the Power Management and uncheck the box that says "Allow this device to wake the computer".

Go into Advanced tab, and then in the "Property" box, click the "WakeOnLAN From Poweroff" or "Wake from Shutdown". Click Disable/off in the "Value" box.

Click "Wake on Magic Packet" or "Wake-Up Capabilities" in the "Property" box, and then click Disable/off in the "Value" box. Click Ok and Save your settings.

Post back and let me know whats going on we can get it fixed.


----------



## acercom (Aug 5, 2011)

HI
Thank's for your Answers.

I download drivers from Acer and try again from other website nothing happened.

other thing I disabled Network Boot from Bios , Uncheck allow this device to wake up the computer and I disabled Wake up on ARP/PING.because didn't find Wake on Magic Packet.
for information Wake up on Link Change is disabled and also Wake up on APM Mode. 
Sorry it's the same problem


----------



## On-SiteSupport (Sep 4, 2011)

acercom said:


> HI
> Thank's for your Answers.
> 
> I download drivers from Acer and try again from other website nothing happened.
> ...


Ok no problem. Go into start, then click on run. Type in msconfig. Go into services tab, click on hide all of microsoft services. Please let me know what do you see here. List all the services that are running first, then the stopped ones. Post your results back here.


----------



## acercom (Aug 5, 2011)

OK 
it' s very long list and how can I translate all applications Windows in english.?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Use google translate to translate french to english like so
Utilisez Google translate pour traduire l'anglais au français

Avez-vous un point de restauration d'avant vous avez eu le virus? Si c'est le cas de restauration à ce point.

Je suggère également d'exécuter un autre programme comme AGV ou Avast pour vérifier votre système. Toujours préférable d'obtenir deux points de vue de l'infection. Last but not least consulter la section du réseau dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques pour vous assurer que le pilote de la carte réseau est uptodate.


----------

